# Whats Up With The Ps2 and slow loading?



## purified3 (Nov 11, 2004)

I thought this would be a good place to talk about my problems with my ps2. Lately it has been taking about 2 min to read the cd, most dvds do not play anymore, I dont know what it is, some people say it was because I used cheats on GTA3 which was bugged....

I have the older version of the ps2, not the smaller one.


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

It's most likely your read head is either dirty or dying. Get a CD laser head cleaner and run it, then see if it helps your load times. Also, try rubbing the laser head with a cleaning fluid. Failing that, your read head may just be dying out. If it's an older model then it's possible.


----------



## Freeman (Nov 30, 2004)

If it is one of the post release date but pre PS2 Plus (Silver one with IR and DVD-R playback) It is the most likely to fail. The release date ones and the newer ones are the most reliable, from personal experience. (My release date one is still fine!)


----------



## purified3 (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks for your reply, yeah I think it's the laser head, but no its just a normal Ps2, the first release, not the new smaller one.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If you really like that thing you can buy replacement laser assemblies. Be warned, however, PS2's aren't the most forgiving when it comes to being put back together.


----------

